# Need More Bass!



## Blazerguy (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, I have a 1999 blazer with a single 12 Fi Q powered by a cadence zrs-7000d which is running at about 1300 rms at 1 ohm. The Fi Q is in a 2.2cuft L-Ported box tuned to about 32 hz. I really like this sub woofer but i am looking for more output. I have some questions now. First, i am looking to add another Fi Q 12 and making the box to about 5^3, i would be buying another zrs-7000d and bridging them together to get 2600rms at 2 ohms. Would there be any better subs that would give me noticeably more output out of a 5^3 box with about 2600rms? Second, would a new 250 amp alt and a optima yellow top under the hood be enough to support the electrical for the 2600watts? Third, i am going primarily for output, the bigest box i can fit is right about 5^3, i would get more output from two 12's at 1300rms a piece then one 15 at 2600rms right? Thank you for your help!


----------



## athm3x (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, adding another vented Fi Q12 and doubling your power would theoretically add 6dB.

A 250Amp alternater on a blazer with 2600 watts should be more than enough.

Two twelves will be louder than one fifteen.

Sounds like a good plan. Do it, take pictures, post them in a build log...


----------

